# My Arowanas



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

here are my aros

Panda RTG 14"
















Manju Super Red 12"
























Manju Blue Base 7" (little distorted round tank)























Green 18"


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

love the blue base .. its gonna be a stunner [email protected]!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

great looking aros richard!

that panda rtg has a very high shine. looks like hes done the 5th level already. mine is 6 years old. xien leng fish and hasnt even developed half of the 5th level lol.

good looking maju bbxback and red. that red is no longer with your big tigrinus?


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice clown knife


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol! I miss my former aros... but it's good that they are doing well.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are stunning fish!


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Richard, about time I came by for a visit.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice rtg, little pink clour, very cool,, and FRT so cute! and knife fish too!


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

I love aros ^_^ Love the clown knife too!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

im with JUICE on this one. love the blue base for sure!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool looking aros.


----------

